# Searing with a Looftlighter



## daytripper (Apr 12, 2022)

Hey all - 

Just as the subject says - has anyone seared a sous-vide cook using a Looftlighter..? Seems much easier than firing up a grill just to sear, and maybe(?) more effective and outdoors-y than searing on a stovetop.

I'm thinking a prime rib done of the SV, then seared w. the Looft...

thanks!
marc


----------



## sandyut (Apr 12, 2022)

Huh, never heard of this device.  Googled it to be schooled up.  Seems like it would work.  I mean 1200 degrees should be plenty even with no flame.  WOuld work like an electric broiler i assume?

I just just a propane plumbing torch.  Scares the hell out of my dogs tho.


----------



## daytripper (Apr 14, 2022)

thanks - let's see how we get on..! Will have a hot skillet ready just in case...


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 14, 2022)

Sounds like a good idea to me.  I'm interested to see how it turns out.


----------



## sandyut (Apr 14, 2022)

daytripper said:


> thanks - let's see how we get on..! Will have a hot skillet ready just in case...


good plan!

This is the torch ive been using.  works great, just incase you need the info


----------



## daytripper (Apr 17, 2022)

Results inconclusive. I had given it an impromptu smoke the day before - this gave it a lot of colour pre-SV, so I couldn't see the effects of the Looftlighter on the meat.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Apr 17, 2022)

This works very well.


----------



## Norwester55 (Apr 17, 2022)

So does this!  :)
https://www.harborfreight.com/propane-torch-91033.html


----------



## zwiller (Apr 17, 2022)

+1.  Bonus points for scaring the crap out of ANYONE nearby while using it.


----------

